# upgrading brakes



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bout to pull the trigger on new brakes. Tell me your thoughts about slotted and dimpled rotors or should i get cross drilled (all the way thru) and slotted on the front. will get slotted for rear.

Also should i get ceramic pads or semi metallic? :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Slotted. Some cross drilled are known to get stress fractures or cracks.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got DBA 4000 series slotted rotors with EBC Red Stuff pads. I haven't installed them yet but the rotors look extremely well made. I researched various makes, designs and reviews and this was about the best combo I could muster within reason. Around $650 for all 4 corners.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Me for example, bought DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk pads. Yes, they were better then stock, but with my all-season tire I really didn't stop any faster because your brakes are only as good as your traction. I bought an eBay setup and it works perfect. Only difference is there is some fade if you do 100MPH hard braking. From a DD and occassional spirited driving standpoint, I would drop $700 on brakes again.

Plus, your already and LS2 with better brakes then I had stock.

Bottom line, don'st just spend a ton on brakes unless you need them. Search a shop on eBay called BrakeMotive76. You can probally get rotors/pads all arround for under $350. My only complaint is the pads aren't amazing since they are ceramic, but they have virtually ZERO brake dust.


----------

